# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Argena - a world born in FT3, edited in Wilbur and presented in CC3+

## Mouse

Hi Everyone  :Smile: 

I did this one more as an experiment than anything else.  That's why there's no WIP for it here.  I was teaching myself how to export worlds from Fractal Terrains 3 to Wilbur, erode them, and then bring them back into FT3 again so that I could export to CC3 and finish the map properly.

The work took me about 2 days, but it would only have taken half a day if I hadn't spent so long trying to get the erosion right!  (I'm pretty bad with Wilbur!)

Hope you like it  :Smile:

----------


## Arimel

Really inspiring! This is something that I plan on doing soon so it gives me a nice bit of inspiration! Are there any tutorials for this that you would recommend?

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Arimel  :Smile: 

The most crucial one is Joe Slayton's "There and Back Again" which covers the export to Wilbur and then back to FT3 again.

It depends on how much you already know about Wilbur, but I would also strongly recommend reading all the other tutorials on the Wilbur web page.

----------


## Voolf

That is actually quite nice Mouse. A bit more work on it and you would be close to the magnificent work of Vorro  :Smile: . Definately paid off experiment of yours.
I have my own map in this style waiting in line too  :Smile: 

Edit. Wanted to rep but i can't sorry ;(

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Voolf  :Smile: 

I'd have to dedicate another decade or two before I got to Vorro's level - and don't worry about the rep thing.  I can't rep you at the moment either!  LOL!

----------


## J.Edward

I need to learn more about both of those programs.
I bought FT to play with and have done a few experiments with Wilbur, but I need to learn a lot more.

----------


## Mouse

That's funny, John.  That's exactly how I feel as well  :Smile: 

Its very easy to get basic results like these in the meantime, though  :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

I do like it  :Smile:  You really can master all trades  :Wink:  Go Sue !

----------


## Mouse

Aw thank you  :Blush:   :Smile: 

You are too kind!  :Very Happy:

----------


## - JO -

Nice result for a test! A successful experience!

----------


## Mouse

Thank you, Jo!  :Very Happy: 

I'm going to refine it just a bit more, and then I may write a tutorial so others can rough out their new worlds this way if they want.

----------


## vorropohaiah

Those contours look pretty rough. I've not used wilbur and fractal terrains much recently though remember the results being a lot more realistic than those. I take it this more down to you just doing this as a quick test than anything else - if it can be polished off it could look really good.

----------


## Mouse

I agree - which is why I'm trying to work out how to do it better  :Wink: 

Do you have any tips for me?

I think its possibly because I could only get a 13000 px long MDR export out of FT3, am a complete novice with Wilbur, and when I got it back to FT3 I exported it to CC3 with contours at 5000 ft intervals at not the highest resolution (I was trying to prevent a crash with too many unnecessary nodes  :Wink:  )

----------


## vorropohaiah

> I exported it to CC3 with contours at 5000 ft intervals at not the highest resolution (I was trying to prevent a crash with too many unnecessary nodes  )


Might be that, though I'll be honest - I don;t have much experience with either and haven't used them in years.

----------


## Mouse

I'm working on it  :Wink: 

Thanks for taking the time to consider my humble little map.  Its not a patch on yours, I know  :Very Happy:

----------


## arsheesh

That turned out really nicely.  I'm tending to focus on hand drawn pieces these days but this makes me want to play around with FT (don't know why I've never done so before).  Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## vorropohaiah

> Thanks for taking the time to consider my humble little map.  Its not a patch on yours, I know


thanks, but i think once you get a better hold of the software and manage to make really good gradients, you'll be able to churn out a lot of really great maps with realistic topography. to be honest if i hadn't done so much work on my world i would have done this myself.

----------


## Charerg

For a map that took just two days to create, I'd say this looks pretty outstanding!

----------


## Mouse

> That turned out really nicely.  I'm tending to focus on hand drawn pieces these days but this makes me want to play around with FT (don't know why I've never done so before).  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thanks Arsheesh!  :Very Happy:  I think I will probably need to spend a bit more time fine-tuning this, but I'm very pleased to have provided a bit of inspiration  :Smile: 




> thanks, but i think once you get a better hold of the software and manage to make really good gradients, you'll be able to churn out a lot of really great maps with realistic topography. to be honest if i hadn't done so much work on my world i would have done this myself.


Undoubtedly!  I'm only just really getting started on this.

I don't think it will EVER rival Elyden as a technique for worldbuilding.  That world is just mindblowing.




> For a map that took just two days to create, I'd say this looks pretty outstanding!


Wow!  Thank you Charerg.  You've just made me feel undeservedly chuffed with myself!  LOL!  :Very Happy:

----------

